# DIY Juice Sales?



## Gert_Koen (21/6/15)

Hi all DIY'rs.
I would like to purchase and try some of your inventions..Are there guys and girls interested in doing that?


----------



## ChadB (22/7/15)

Hi Gert, 
I'm a newbie to this forum but I can try help.
A friend and I have been making some cool e-juices, we've got about 5 proper ones now and we are still tweeking the others. 
We are based in Johannesburg.


----------

